# Painting a Prop Hammer



## BITY Mold Supply (Sep 18, 2010)

We often get questions on how to paint a prop to make it look realistic. 
Here is a video on how to paint a Foam Prop Hammer to make it look ultra realistic. 







All the products used are available through BITY Mold Supply.


For more tips and tutorials checkout our Youtube channel
www.youtube.com/brickintheyard


----------

